# Spider victim costume help



## remyghost (Oct 21, 2010)

So, I have the clothes, and the spiders, but I now need to attach webbing to the outfit. I can't decide what to do. For my static prop spider victim, I just used 3M and glued the webs to it, then sprayed over it so they wouldn't snag as much. I thought of doing this to my costume, but I am concerned that the 3M will be too close to my skin all day long, and that might not be a good idea. Is that considered safe? The can says not to get it on your skin, but it makes it sound like it is dangerous when wet. 

Anyone have any ideas of the best way to attach webs? I have all different kinds of glue, but I just can't decide.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

the 3 m glue will not rub off into your skin if you spray it on the material, if you spray it on your skin directly then you have a problem.. but it will come off with varsol but that is also not good for your skin. as long as you let the 3m glue set up before you put the costume on then it'll be fine , ive applies moss to a costume in the same manner not a problem as the 3m spray adhesive is not water soluable it has to be removed by a solvent


----------



## remyghost (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks so much. I will be doing this tonight!


----------

